# Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006



## BennyO (30. November 2006)

So bin ja mal gespannt was diesen Monta so an der Küste los ist.
Werde wohl auch ein Wochend eoben sein.



Gruß Benny


----------



## grenzi (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Ist ja schon Dezember, also gehts wohl hier weiter  

Ich wollte morgen Früh/Vormittag zum Mefa-Angeln nach Brodten oder Sierksdorf und hätte noch ein Plätzchen frei, da meine Freundin aufgrund kaputter Wathose nicht kann.

Wer also zur Spritkosten-Halbierung und Fang-Verdoppelung   Zeit und Lust hat, kann mir sich ja kurzfristig melden, am besten wohl per PN.

Fahre ab Harburg A1, Abholung in der Nähe sollte kein Problem sein.

Grüsse,
grenzi

P.S. Mehr als 2 Leute (inkl. Fahrer) + Angelzeugs passen in meinen Uno leider nicht rein |rolleyes


----------



## BMW (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Heute in Sierksdorf

Werorno und Ich
Wind 2-3
Wellen:30-50cm
Wasser:klar
Grund:Leo
Fänge:Eine Garnele und eine 5cm Platte sonst nichts #q


----------



## gerwinator (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

erste fangmeldung des monats 

wann: zur richtigen zeit
wo: am richtigen ort #h 
köder: hansen grey
wind: sw 3-4
wasser: leicht trüb
fische: ich eine #v #v  mefo ca 55-60cm #v #v  leider gefärbt, hab mich aber mit ihr zum nächsten jahr verabredet |supergri 
n netter kollege ne kleine silberne die weiter schwimmt und nen 67er dorsch (!) gegen 14 uhr (!!!) mit fliegenrute (!!!!!) :m 

war n unbeschreibliches gefühl mit meiner neuen shimano technium df die mefo zu drillen :l war meine bis jetzt größte mefo, und das sie braun war trübt meine laune rein gar nich  
werde nachher volle elle zufrieden ins bett fallen |jump:


----------



## der_Jig (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Jo, war heut in Bülk los und nachher noch in Strande am Hafen auf Dorsch... Glatte Nullnummer, aber eine 45er Aalmutter überlistet!!! Blödes Ding!

Neue Rolle (Shimano Aspire 4000 mit 12er Crystal)... ohne Worte!!! Einfach geil!


Naja, nächstes Mal gibts mehr!

@seatrout:

Beschreibung 

Sie starten auf der *Holstenbrücke (K29)* in *Kiel* und fahren 26 m in Richtung Martensdamm (K29).







Verlassen Sie die *Holstenbrücke (K29)* und fahren weiter geradeaus auf den *Martensdamm (K29)*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 349 m.
1 min
375 m





Verlassen Sie den *Martensdamm (K29)* und biegen halb links in die *Bergstraße (K29)* ein. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 326 m.
1 min

701 m​


Verlassen Sie die *Bergstraße (K29)* und biegen links in die *Holtenauer Straße (L321)* ein. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 154 m.
2 min
855 m





Verlassen Sie die *Holtenauer Straße (L321)* und biegen links in den *Lehmberg (L321)* ein. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 328 m.
2 min
1.18 km





Verlassen Sie den *Lehmberg (L321)* und fahren weiter geradeaus auf die *Gutenbergstraße (L321)*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 1.02 km.
4 min
2.21 km





Verlassen Sie die *Gutenbergstraße (L321)* und biegen halb rechts in die *Eckernförder Straße (L321)* ein. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 244 m.
5 min
2.45 km
Verlassen Sie die *Eckernförder Straße (L321)* und biegen halb rechts in den *Olof-Palme-Damm (B76)* ein. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 1.28 km.
7 min
3.73 km
Verlassen Sie den *Olof-Palme-Damm (B76)* und fahren weiter geradeaus auf den *Olof-Palme-Damm (B503)*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 525 m.
8 min
4.25 km
Verlassen Sie den *Olof-Palme-Damm (B503)* und fahren weiter geradeaus auf die *B503*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 1.68 km.
12 min
5.93 km
Verlassen Sie die *B503* und fahren weiter geradeaus auf die *Prinz-Heinrich-Straße (B503)*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 1.14 km.
14 min
7.07 km
Verlassen Sie die *Prinz-Heinrich-Straße (B503)* und fahren weiter geradeaus auf die *Dänischenhagener Straße (B503)*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 95 m.
14 min
7.17 km
Bleiben Sie auf der *Dänischenhagener Straße (B503)* und folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 192 m.
14 min
7.36 kmSie verlassen *Altenholz (Knoop)*.
14 min
7.36 km
Verlassen Sie die *Dänischenhagener Straße (B503)* und fahren weiter geradeaus auf die *B503*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 6.22 km.
22 min
13.57 kmSie passieren jetzt die Ortseinfahrt von *Dänischenhagen*.
22 min
13.57 km
Bleiben Sie auf der *B503* und folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 90 m.
22 min
13.66 kmSie verlassen *Dänischenhagen*.
22 min
13.66 kmVerlassen Sie die *B503* und fahren weiter geradeaus auf die *K18*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 2.31 km.
27 min
15.98 kmFahren Sie in den *Kreisverkehr Dänischenhagener Straße* und verlassen ihn an der 2. Ausfahrt in die Dänischenhagener Straße.
27 min
16.02 km
Bleiben Sie für 452 m auf der *Dänischenhagener Straße*.
28 min
16.47 kmSie passieren jetzt die Ortseinfahrt von *Strande*.
28 min
16.47 km
Bleiben Sie auf der *Dänischenhagener Straße* und folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 623 m.
29 min
17.09 km
Verlassen Sie die *Dänischenhagener Straße* und fahren weiter geradeaus auf den *Bülker Weg*. Folgen Sie dem Straßenverlauf für 203 m.
29 min
17.30 kmSie sind nach 17.30 km und 29 min an Ihrem Fahrtziel, dem *Bülker Weg* in *Strande* angekommen.


----------



## Seatrout (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Good Posting!!!!!!


----------



## Kieler_Ostufer (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Moin!

wann: 02.12.06
wo: Kitzeberg u. Heikendorfer Bucht
köder: boss, eitz, stripper
wind: dieser verkac*** SW-Wind - haben wir da jetzt eigentlich nen Abo drauf?
wasser: leicht trüb

Leider absolut gar nix - keinen Anfasser gehabt. Naja...#c


----------



## grenzi (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Wann: 03.12.06 
Wo: Brodten
Köder: Snaps, Spöket, Thor
Wind: S 3
Wetter: sonnig, leicht bewölkt
Wasser: glasklar
Grund: steinig
Fänge: nix, kein Wunder bei dem Wetter |gr: 

grüsse,
grenzi


----------



## Bulli (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 3.12.2006
Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 18g und Andere
Wassertiefe: 0.5-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: S 3-4
Himmel: bewölkt 
Uhrzeit: 8.00 - 14.30 Uhr
Wasser: klar 
Fisch: meine erste Steelhead:l 59cm!
war echt ein schöner Drill mit schönen Sprungen 
habe noch 2 nette Angler getroffen und der eine hatte zum glück seine Digi dabei (ich hatte meine vergessen)und war so nett und hat 2 fotos gemacht.Sobald ich sie habe stelle ich sie rein oder der nette Fotograf macht es selber


----------



## gerwinator (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@bulli: glückwunsch zur steelhead! :m 

wann:heute morgn 2 stunden und heute abend 3 stunde
wo: noer
köder: hansen grey, streamer
wasser: leicht trüb
wind: irgendwie aus allen richtungen mal, mal von hinten, dann von vorne, dann links, dann rechts... |kopfkrat 
wetter: heute morgn schön, heute abend regen
fisch: nada
n anderer hatte ne kleine, sons keiner was; schweinswale waren in wurfweite |wavey: :l


----------



## Meerfor1 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 02.12.2006
Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Jensen Tobis 12g 
Wassertiefe: 0.5-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: S 3-4
Himmel: bewölkt 
Uhrzeit: 11.00 - 15.30 Uhr
Wasser: klar
Fisch: 1 x Mefo 44 cm fett und blank / 1 x Mefo 38 cm silber + 1 Nachläufer

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## MefoProf (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Glückwunsch all den Fängern! #h

Scheint sich ja so langsam was zu tun an der Küste! Und das weo ich in der kommenden Woche wohl leider nicht zum Fischen kommen werde:c.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



bulli schrieb:


> oder der nette Fotograf macht es selber


Ist wirklich eine prächtige Steeli die Björn
da gefangen hat.


----------



## AlBundy (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Glückwunsch Björn, wirklich schöner Kraftprotz. #6 
Hm... schwer zu sagen, wer von euch beiden auf dem Foto mehr grinst!?! :m  See You!


----------



## goeddoek (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Moin, Björn #h 


Auch hier nochmal |schild-g  und Petri Heil :m 

Spätestens jetzt dürftest Du infiziert sein  :m


----------



## TR22 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Wann: 03.12.06
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wie: Watend
Wetter: Regen\ Wind 2-3 Seitenwind
Wasser: Klar
Köder: Blinker\ schwarz
Fänge: eine evtl knapp maßige(Schwimmt wieder)


Gruß TR22


----------



## donlotis (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*









Wirklich ein schöner Fisch, meinen Glückwunsch und Respekt!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Beifänger (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 03.12.2006
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: diverse
Wassertiefe: 1-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: S 4-5
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Uhrzeit: 7:15 - 13:00 Uhr
Wasser: klar 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: ca. 9°C
Lufttemperatur: 7-10°C
Wer: Lars und ich
Fisch: 4x Meefo, alle released




















tight lines!


----------



## goeddoek (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Moin, Beifänger #h 


1a Bilder - die machen sehnsüchtig  

Petri Heil und |schild-g  zu den Fängen #6  Wird Zeit, dass sich die Meerforellen wieder "umziehen"  :q 

Wenn die auf dem ersten Bild silbern gewesen wäre - oha :q 

Du schreibst bei Angelmethode Watfischen |kopfkrat  Meinst Du Spinnköder oder Fliege? Oder gar beides ?

Das interessiert mich ja nun wirklich :m


----------



## peter II (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Wochenende auf Als/ Dk.
ca 6 untermaßige Forellen
eine ca 60 er nach Sprung verloren:c 
ein 45 silberene entnommen.

im Vergleich zu meinen Trip vor drei bzw vor 5 Wochen:
Fische beissen vehement, kaum Nachläufer.... 

Fangort: Norreskoven


----------



## Beifänger (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin, Beifänger #h
> 
> 
> Du schreibst bei Angelmethode Watfischen |kopfkrat  Meinst Du Spinnköder oder Fliege? Oder gar beides ?
> ...





Moin goeddoek!

Hast schon recht, Watfischen ist in der Tat etwas unpräzise. Gemeint ist Spinnfischen mit Blinkern/Wobblern zwischen 12 und 18g.

tight lines!


----------



## Nordangler (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Glückwunsch allen Fängern. Wird Zeit, dass ich auch wieder los komme.

Sven


----------



## Marcus van K (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Moin |wavey: 

wann: gestern und Heute von morgens bis abends
wo: insgesammt 5 verschiedene Strände in mv
wie: Spinnfischen
Köder: meistens Blech
Wetter: Bewölkt manchmal Regen
Wind: von Überall meistens von der Seite für extra  
Schnurbögen 
Wasser: von klar bis leicht Trüb und dann war noch was mit 10 Meter im Strandbereich Mega Trüb dann klar.
Fisch: gleich Montag früh beim 5ten Wurf nach n Paar sekunden n Aussteiger von ca 50-55cm langem Silber
und den Rest NIX AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH

Werd Donnerstag zum RefoPuff und mir mein Ego wiederholen |supergri 


Na gut aber Morgen Früh werd ichs nochmal versuchen und dann zum Puff........


Sag mir wo die Mefos sind wooooooooooo sind sie geblieben...............................
Für vorschläge bin ich ganz Ohr |supergri 

als denne mann und frau sieht sich am Wasser


----------



## Rael (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



gerwinator schrieb:


> schweinswale waren in wurfweite |wavey: :l


 

Ja, und?? Worauf hamse gebissen? :q :q :q


----------



## Beifänger (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 06.12.2006
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Stripper
Wassertiefe: 1-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: SSW 5-6
Himmel: wechselhaft
Uhrzeit: 13:00 – 17:00 Uhr
Wasser: leicht angetrübt 
Wasserstand: deutlich unter normal
Wassertemperatur: ca. 9°C
Lufttemperatur: 8-10°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 3x Meefo

…ne ordentliche Welle heute auf der Apenrader Bucht








…mit der Steilküste im Rücken ist es schon deutlich angenehmer







…die Kleine durfte selbstverständlich weiterschwimmen







tight lines!


----------



## Meerfor1 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 09.12.2006
Wo: Kolding Fjord
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Jensen Tobis 12g 
Wassertiefe: 0.5-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: S - SW 3-4
Himmel: heiter - bewölkt 
Uhrzeit: 09.00 - 14.00 Uhr
Wasser: klar
Fisch: 1 x Mefo ca. 50 cm gefärbt / 1 x Mefo 38 cm silber / 1 Aussteiger (Biss direkt unter Rutenspitze) + 3 Nachläufer

Es war ausgesprochen kurzweilig.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Habe gestern diverse Strände auf und um Fehmarn besucht. Fischen war unmöglich. Auch an Stränden mit ablandigem Wind war das Wasser extrem eingetrübt. Fischen war sinnlos. #d
 Die einzigen, die gefangen haben, waren die Brandungsangler.

Ich überlege, wo ich Dienstag hin fahre.|kopfkrat


----------



## Beifänger (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 09.12.2006
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Stripper
Wassertiefe: 1-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: SSW 4
Himmel: wechselhaft
Uhrzeit: 14:00 – 17:00 Uhr
Wasser: klar 
Wasserstand: sehr niedrig
Wassertemperatur: ca. 9°C
Lufttemperatur: 5-8°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 2x Meefo


War eigentlich sehr entspanntes Fischen gestern, bis mein ganz spezieller Freund vorbei kam. Direkt vor mir wurde systematisch der Strand abgeriegelt.  #t 









tight lines!


----------



## guadarmar (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 10.12.2006
Wo: Noer
Angelmethode: Watfischen Fliege
Köder: Crazy Charly,  Wooly Bugger, Garnele 
Wassertiefe: 0.5-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: w 2-3
Himmel: heiter 
Uhrzeit: 11.30 - 14.30 Uhr
Wasser: klar
Fisch: nullkommanichts, eine Trutte vor der Watbuchse gesichtet


----------



## der_Jig (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 10.12.2006
Wo: Stohl
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen vom Belly
Köder: Stripper, Möre 10 gr Kuper-rot
Wassertiefe: 3-6m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: SW3
Himmel: blau und Sunshine
Uhrzeit: 13:30 – 15:30 Uhr
Wasser: leicht angetrübt 
Wassertemperatur: ca. 8°C
Lufttemperatur: 4-10°C
Wer: Seatrout und ich
Fisch:1 x silber


----------



## Meerfor1 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 10.12.2006
Wo: WH
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Jensen Tobis 12g, Filur 21g 
Wassertiefe: 0.5-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: W 3-4
Himmel: heiter 
Uhrzeit: 07.30 - 12.00 Uhr
Wasser: klar - trüb
Fisch: NIX, gestern sollen dort aber reichlich blanke Fische gefangen worden sein (hört man!?)

Es war trotzdem ein sehr schöner Morgen.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Nordangler (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

An alle Fänger ein dickes Petri!!!

Sven


----------



## gerwinator (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

wann: heute 8 bis 12 uhr
wo: flefö (eigentlich besuch bei schwesti  )
köder: stripper mit augen :k 
grund: krautig
wind: leicht SW
wetter: sonne :l 
fisch: 52cm pure kraft in silber :l 

was mich gewundert hat, bis ich aufgehört hab war ich der einzige angler... einer kam grad aufn parkplatz als ich einpackte...

der fisch hat nach dem aufsetzen sofort gebissen (direkt vor die nase geworfen...|kopfkrat ) dann hatte ich sie 5 sek dran und wieder weg... ich war schon am fluchen als sie 5 kurbelumdrehungen später wieder, aber diesmal konsequenter zuschnappte! die gute war wohl mal im zirkus oder so, auf jeden fall hatte ich sie nach dem 7ten sprung soweit das ich sie ranführen konnte, die hat sich echt hammer hart gewährt, und das an meiner neuen rute, ein traum #6 
sie hatte den blinker richtich inhaltiert, deshalb hab ich auch die ganzen sprünge überlebt...
dazu kommt noch ein aussteiger (etwas kleiner, auf jeden fall nich sone energie wie mein silberling) und n nachläufer, wobei ich mir da nich ganz sicher bin #h 

naja, schöner drill, tolle sprünge (inklusive herzkasper:m ), super fisch! |wavey:


----------



## gerwinator (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

bild vergessen #q  |wavey:


----------



## MefoProf (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Hab es gestern trotz Arbeit geschafft, 2 Stündchen zum Fischen abzuzweigen. Hatte eine untermassige auf Stripper und einen Nachläufer, der sich es wohl anders überlegte, als er meine Stiefelspitzen sah. Bedingungen waren eigentlich ganz gut, nach all dem Wind die letzten Wochen. Hatte mir eigentlich mehr versprochen. Deshalb bin ich nach der Arbeit noch mal für  2 Std an den Hafen in Fredericia gefahren und hab zum Ausgleich einige Dorsche gefangen. Alles keine Riesen, aber einge vernünftige Küchendorsche waren schon dabei.


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Sauber, gerwinator #6 :m 


Petri Heil und |schild-g


----------



## Nordangler (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Glückwunsch zum Fisch!!!

Sven


----------



## Fischbox (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

wann: 08.12. 9-11 Uhr
wo: Außenförde
köder: Hakuma sild  
grund: Leo
wind: anständig aber ablandig SO-SW
Wasser: Klar
wetter: Bedeckt 
Fische: nix - einen Anstupser, kurzes Innehalten weitere Attacke folgte aber haken konnte ich sie leider nicht

Den Rest vom Freitag und den Samstag haben wir dann zu dritt auf dem Boot vor Langballigau verbracht. Eigentlich war Dorschjagd angesagt, aber das sah ganz mau aus. Insgesamt hatten wir an beiden Tagen nur 6 Dorsche, allerdings in guten Größen von 55-75 cm. Grottenschlecht. Mir wird ganz anders wenn ich an den Dorschbestand denke:c .Schleppversuche in allen Tiefen blieben leider erfolglos.
Es waren jede Menge Heringsschwärme unterwegs und außerdem viele Trupps von kleinen Wittlingen und Stockmakrelen.
An die Experten: Kennt einer den Grund für die vielen Stöcker in diesem Jahr? Hat das mit dem Salzgehalt zu tun?

wann: 10.12. 7.30-9.30 Uhr
wo: Außenförde
köder: Hakuma sild  
grund: Leo
wind: schwach ablandig SW
Wasser: Klar
wetter: heiter 2°C 
Fische: nix - aber es war trotzdem der schönste Morgen :l den ich jemals an der Küste erlebt habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

|kopfkrat eigentlich auf dorsch,aber zu windig fürs pilken.deswegen geschlept,und 49 cm dick und rund. lecker kann ich nur sagen.bild folgt.
wo.vor rügen
wann.samstag 9.12.06 so gegen 13.00
wie.geschleppt mit wobbi
wind.6-7
ganz dicht unter land.
mefos:k machen süchtig

man sieht sich am 23.2.oder so


----------



## der_Jig (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



gerwinator schrieb:


> dann hatte ich sie 5 sek dran und wieder weg... ich war schon am fluchen als sie 5 kurbelumdrehungen später wieder, aber diesmal konsequenter zuschnappte!
> 
> 
> sie hatte den blinker richtich inhaltiert, deshalb hab ich auch die ganzen sprünge überlebt...


 

War bei mir ganz genauso... hab meinen Möre ziemlich schnell eingezogen, plötzlich heftigster Biss und nach einer Sekunde wars vorbei... Bin allerdings diesmal cool geblieben und hab einfach weitereingekurbelt... 5 Umdrehungen später ... BISS... fest!!! Drill war jetzt nicht ganz so spektakulär wie bei dir, aber für 41cm hat Sie auch schon Dampf gemacht... 

Im Übrigen hatte Sie den Köder richtig inhaliert... Alle drei Hakenspitzen saßen...

Ein wunderschöner Tag und meine erste Mefo vom Belly!!!:l


----------



## Stutenandy (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Auch wenn ich kein MefoFischer bin, so muss ich mich dennoch mal hier melden und dem jig zu seiner ersten Mefo gratulieren. Den Leidensweg bis zu seinem ersten Fisch habe ich mir nun lange genug mitansehen müssen und freue mich um so mehr...

Petri du Sack


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Uuups- wenn man nicht richtig liest |uhoh: 


Phillip #h  Dir natürlich auch Petri Heil und |schild-g :m 


Tja - 'ne Meerforelle vom Belly Boat aus - das fehlt mir noch.

Kriegen wir aber zum Jahreswechsel hin


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 10.12.2006
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Snap rot/schwarz 30 gr., Gladsax grü/silber 27 gr.
Wassertiefe: 1-3m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: WSW 3
Himmel: blau und Sonnenschein
Uhrzeit: 09:30 – 16:30 Uhr
Wasser: klar, teilweise leicht angetrübt 
Wassertemperatur: ca. 8°C
Lufttemperatur: 3-5°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: Meefo nix, Dorsch nix, aaaaaber 1x Flunder 48 cm!!! :q  #6 

Leider nur gehakt. |rolleyes   Habe mich über den Drill schon gewundert. |kopfkrat   Aber wer rechnet schon mit solch einer Überraschung!


----------



## elbtwister (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

petri#6 rolf zur dicken pladden:m #6 ein neuer nick wäre passend|kopfkrat .flunderhunter 48:q :q :q ?!. 

viele grüße jörg#h


----------



## der_Jig (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 13.12.2006
Wo: Kahlenberg
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Möre 10gr Kupfer-rot, Hansen Flash 26gr grün-weiß
Wassertiefe: 1-3m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: WSW 6
Himmel: bewölkt
Uhrzeit: 13-15Uhr
Wasser:  teilweise leicht angetrübt 
Wassertemperatur: ca. 8°C
Lufttemperatur: 3-5°C
Wer: Seatrout und ich
Fisch: ein Biss, drei Nachläufer...

Das entspannteste Fischen überhaupt! Es war einfach nur genial... Im Schutze der Steilküste war es schon fast gemütlich! Auffällig war die Stille...

Auch heute zu beobachten, viele Fische sind außerhalb der Wurfweite aktiv gewesen (zahlreiche Sprünge zu beobachten)

Mussten leider viel zu früh los, wäre gern bis zum Anbruch Dunkelheit geblieben, auch wenns dann mit dem Fisch nichts geworden wäre...

Perfekter Tag!

Und ihr kennt unseren Standpunkt: Wir sind Ästheten!!!


----------



## Dr. Komix (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

War heute auch mal los.
Erster Urlaubstag, da wollt ich es halt wissen.

Wo: Weißenhaus
Wann: 6:30 bis 8:00
Wasser: Trüb und sehr tief, Wellen bis 1m
Fisch: Im Wasser glaub ich

Na ja ich hätte eigentlich weitermachen sollen#q, aber irgendwie hat es mich ins Bettchen gezogen.
Na ja und die Wellen und das trübe Wasse haben den rest beigetragen. So richtig rauswarten konnte man nicht. So 10m vom Strand. Lehrgeld bezahlt. Wer fährt bei Windstärke 6 bis 8 an die Küste?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Wer fährt bei Windstärke 6 bis 8 an die Küste?



Ich , aber ich achte drauf das ich an dem Strand Rückenwind hab


----------



## Dr. Komix (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Ich hatte Rückenwind!
War trozdem nicht angenehm.
Das Wasser war auch sehr niedrig und so konntest du auch nciht weit rein, sonst hätten dich die Wellen nass gemacht.

Ich dachte Weissenhaus ist bei Süd-Südwest bei Wind 7-8 ok.
Schein ich habe mich geirrt. Wo hätte ich sons hin gekonnt?
Ja Ja Ins Hallenbad:q.


----------



## der_Jig (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 14.12.2006
Wo: Hindenburgufer
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Spöket 18gr schwarz, 10gr schwarz-rot
Wassertiefe: 1-3m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: WSW 8
Himmel: bewölkt, dunkel, regen
Uhrzeit: 16-17Uhr
Wasser: teilweise leicht angetrübt 
Wassertemperatur: ca. 8°C
Lufttemperatur: 13°C
Wer: Seatrout und ich
Fisch: Seatrout 1 mal feinstes Silber, ich etwas Schönes, Schweres longline released.

Geiler Abend, viel Wind, aber im Rücken 
Wasser war unheimlich weit zurück!

Ciao


----------



## gerwinator (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

petri #6 

hät ich ma mitkommen sollen... #q |supergri #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@ der_Jig wo bist du denn Hindenburgufer immer unterwegs ?
Wollt das Wochenende eigentlich auch mal wieder auf Forelle , aber auf meine Seite von der Förde steht der Wind ja volle Kante drauf ...


----------



## der_Jig (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

gehen immer zwischen der Seebadeanstalt und dem Marinehafen ins Wasser... dann gehen wir einfach ein paar Schritte


----------



## abborre (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Dr. Komisch! 
Glück für die Forellen!!!
Du kennst anscheinend nur diesen einen Platz?!?!?!?!
Du fährst von  Hamburg nach Weißenhaus, dann übst du 1 + 1/2 Stunden das Ködernassmachen und fährst wieder nach Hause????#c#q
Vielleicht sollte man sich mal ne richtge Seekarte mit ner Windrose drauf besorgen!
Da kann man sich dann orientieren, wo der Wind wirklich ablandig ist und man viel Freude beim Fischen haben kann.


----------



## Dr. Komix (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Was ich mache ist meine Sache. 
Ob ich 10min oder den ganzen tag dort dort bin.
Nein ich kenn ich kenne auch andere Strände!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> War heute auch mal los.
> Erster Urlaubstag, da wollt ich es halt wissen.
> 
> Wo: Weißenhaus
> ...


:c bertl,und icke#q


----------



## Dr. Komix (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Was? Hää;+.


esox02 schrieb:


> :c bertl,und icke#q


----------



## der_Jig (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 15.12.2006
Wo: Hindenburgufer
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Spöket 18gr schwarz, 10gr schwarz-rot, 16gr Boss
Wassertiefe: 1-3m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: WSW 8
Himmel: bewölkt, dunkel, regen
Uhrzeit: 14-17Uhr
Wasser: teilweise leicht angetrübt 
Wassertemperatur: ca. 8°C
Lufttemperatur: 8°C
Wer: Seatrout, Gerwinator und ich
Fisch: ich einmal silber und ein paar Bisse

Sonstiges: War echt wieder feines Fischen, Fisch war auf jeden Fall da und hatte auch Hunger! Super, dass es mit uns nu endlich geklappt hat, Jascha, das geht weiter... 


Zu den Vorpostings: 10min, die man mit dem Fischen verbringt, sind ums unendliche besser verbracht, als hier dumme und unangebrachte Postings zu schreiben!


----------



## Stutenandy (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Man Jig, da scheint es ja bei euch derzeit wirklich gut zu laufen. Lasst mir auch noch etwas übrig, bis ich da bin.
Und endlich lässt du dir auch mal ein Foto entlocken!


----------



## Thorbi (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

War heute mal 2 Std in der Apenrader Bucht! 
Ergebnis war eine blanke 44er, die ich leider nicht mehr retten konnte! 
Nächste Woche wird erneut angegriffen! 

Gruß Thorbi |wavey:


----------



## Hov-Micha (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Wind im Rücken....#c 
dat mutt drückelen im jesicht#6 
nur mal so als landratte...ohne platzangabe:vik: 

TL Micha


----------



## Living Dead (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

So Morgen werd ich mich auch mal wider ans Wasser trauen! Endlcih mal wieder etwas Zeit zum entspannen ; )

Bericht folgt Morgen.

LG, LD


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Hov-Micha schrieb:


> Wind im Rücken....#c
> dat mutt drückelen im jesicht#6
> nur mal so als landratte...ohne platzangabe:vik:
> 
> TL Micha



dat ist im Prinzip ja richtig Micha.....aber bei 'ner 6-7 auf die Nase |kopfkrat 
Besser nicht.....lieber schräge von der Seite |supergri 

@ der_Jig

|good:


----------



## Hov-Micha (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@DD
da haste recht, zuviel ist zuviel #6 

in 3 Monden gehts endlich wieder anne Kyst :l 

TL
Micha

..könnt mich jetzt löschen, post hat ja nix mim tröööt zu tun #h


----------



## Living Dead (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Wo: Ostsee
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Möhre 18gr Kupfer und Silber
Wassertiefe: 1-3m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: leicht SW
Himmel: bewölkt, dunkel, regen
Uhrzeit: 10-16
Wasser: klar
Wassertemperatur: ca. 8°C
Lufttemperatur: 8°C
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fisch: mein Kumpel eine blanke zu 43 und ich 4 Stück, 3 Blanke Grönländer 40-43cm und eine braune 60er.


Ja war ein hammer Tag. :g Die braune Forelle hat an der neuen Rute ein Mordsspektakel veranstaltet, mehrere Sprünge und einige schöne Fluchten. Ein Gröni hab ich mit genommen für die Pfanne der Rest schwimmt wieder.|wavey:

LG, LD


----------



## der_Jig (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 17.12.2006
Wo: Hindenburgufer
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen vom Belly
Köder: Spöket 18gr schwarz, 10gr schwarz-rot, 16gr Boss
Wassertiefe: 2-4m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: WSW 3
Himmel: bedeckt, teilweise niesel
Uhrzeit: 14-17Uhr
Wasser: glas klar
Wassertemperatur: ca. 7°C
Lufttemperatur: 8°C
Wer: Seatrout und ich
Fisch:Seatrout einen Biss direkt unter der Rutenspitze, sonst nichts
Sonstiges: Vielleicht war das Wasser zu klar? Wir schon zu weit draußen? Kein Fisch da? Man weiß es nicht, man weiß nur, dass es mal wieder geschockt hat!!!  Morgen wird in Stohl angegriffen!


----------



## Beifänger (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 17.12.2006
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Stripper 15g
Wassertiefe: 1-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: W 3-4
Himmel: wechselhaft, Schauer
Uhrzeit: 7:00 – 14:00 Uhr
Wasser: klar 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: ca. 8°C
Lufttemperatur: 5-6°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 2x Meefo

Die Bisse kommen nicht mehr so vehement wie in den Wochen zuvor, mehrere Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze. Ich sah den Fisch den Blinker folgen und führte die Rute an mir vorbei. Der eigentliche Biss erfolgte erst in meinem Rücken beim zweiten Zupacken. Geiler Anblick! :k 
Zum zweiten Bild: Ich hatte einen zweiten Sprengring montiert. Die bei ebay ersteigerten Sprengringe werde ich dafür mit Sicherheit nicht mehr verwenden! #q 
Hätte mir fast einen Fisch gekostet. Kaum war der Fisch im Kescher, kam mir der Blinker schon entgegen geflogen. |uhoh: 


















TL


----------



## Haeck (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@ der Jig

...wie groß sind die Forellen die ihr am Hindenburgufer fangt, hm ?

mfg

haeck


----------



## FreeLee (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Das tät mich auch interessieren. War gestern in Kitzeberg, da gab´s nur weit draußen einen Dorsch auf Spöket. Sonst gaaar nichts . . .


----------



## der_Jig (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 18.12.2006
Wo: Stohl
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen, Grund-Schlepp und Pose vom Belly
Köder: Stripper,Spöket, Seeringelwurm
Wassertiefe: 2-6m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: NW 3
Himmel: blau und Sunshine
Uhrzeit: 12:30 – 15:15 Uhr
Wasser: starkangetrübt 
Wassertemperatur: ca. 8°C
Lufttemperatur: 4-10°C
Wer: Seatrout und ich
Fisch: mehrere Bisse weit draußen!!! Feinste!!! 48cm Platte von Seatrout!!!
Sonstiges: War ein super Fischen. Hatten beide zwei Ruten dabei, eine je mit Blinker, die andere bei Seatrout mit Buttlöffel und Seeri, meine mit Pose und Seeri! Hammerdrill der Flunder!!!

Es gibt irgendwie nichts geileres als mitm Belly unterwegs zu sein und bei perfektem Wetter aneinandergekettet in der Ostsee zu dümpeln!


----------



## der_Jig (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Datum: 18.12.2006
Wo: Bülk
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Snaps kupfer-rot
Wassertiefe: 2-4m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: NW 3
Himmel: bedeckt, dann in die Dämmerung
Uhrzeit: 15:30 – 16:15 Uhr
Wasser: stark angetrübt 
Wassertemperatur: ca. 8°C
Lufttemperatur: 4-10°C
Wer: Seatrout und ich
Fisch: nichts, zwei Anfasser, weit draußen!!!!!!!


@Haeck: Fische sind immer so um die 40cm... Größte hatte 43, keine Angst, wir messen Sie schon und ich glaube nicht, dass wir es nötig haben, irgendwas Untermaßiges einfach abzuschlachten, nur um hier was zu schreiben. Dafür gehen wir einfach zu oft los und irgendwie hoffe ich, dass du darauf nicht hinaus wolltest, denn ... ach egal!


----------



## Haeck (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



der_Jig schrieb:


> @Haeck: Fische sind immer so um die 40cm... Größte hatte 43, keine Angst, wir messen Sie schon und ich glaube nicht, dass wir es nötig haben, irgendwas Untermaßiges einfach abzuschlachten, nur um hier was zu schreiben. Dafür gehen wir einfach zu oft los und irgendwie hoffe ich, dass du darauf nicht hinaus wolltest, denn ... ach egal!



...das Hindenburgufer gehörte zu einem meiner Hausgewässer. Die Forellen, die ich dort mit Regelmäßigkeit zu meiner Anfangszeit fing, waren bemerkenswerterweise und ausschließlich immer < als 45 cm. Als mir bewußt wurde das es sich hierbei um eine Art "Kinderstube" handelt, stellte ich das fischen ein.
Es erscheint mir nur wenig sinnvoll Forellen an einem Gewässerabschnitt nachzustellen, deren Größe knapp das Mindestmaß übersteigt.

...mit meiner Frage wollte ich euch indirekt darauf aufmerksam machen, das ihr de facto in einer der "Kinderstuben" fischt. 


mfg 

Haeck


----------



## abborre (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Zu Saisonbeginn (Oktober/November) gibt es seit Jahren nur kleine Mefos an der Küste. Die großen Fische kommen erst mit abnehmender Wassertemperatur in Küstennähe. Das extrem warme Wasser in diesem Jahr wird uns noch länger die "Kleinen" bescheren.

Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt!! Wer nicht angelt, kann auch keine Große erwischen!!

Deine Äußerung zur möglichen Fischgröße im Hafen/Förde kann ich nicht teilen. Es werden viele große Exemplare (jenseits 65 cm) in dem Revier gefangen.


----------



## Thorbi (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

War heute mal mit Brassenhelge ein paar Stunden schleppen. Jeder fing 2 blanke Meerforellen zwischen 45 und 50 cm. 2 durften wieder schwimmen! Die Fische bissen in einer Tiefe von 8 m auf Apex. 

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## MefoProf (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Petri zu den Fängen! Die Kinderstube der Mefos liegt übrigens nicht im Salzwasser, sondern in Flüssen und Auen :m. 

Zu dieser Jahreszeit sind die Lütten nun mal klar in der Überzahl. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache, genauso wie im Herbst die Braunen überwiegen. Im Frühjahr sind dann fast ausschliesslich Absteiger zu fangen, die in mehr oder weniger guter Kondition sind. Und im Sommer kann man auch schon wieder Gefahr laufen, eine Gefärbte zu erwischen. Also lassen wir es doch am besten ganz sein  oder |rolleyes


----------



## Haeck (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



abborre schrieb:


> Zu Saisonbeginn (Oktober/November) gibt es seit Jahren nur kleine Mefos an der Küste. Die großen Fische kommen erst mit abnehmender Wassertemperatur in Küstennähe. Das extrem warme Wasser in diesem Jahr wird uns noch länger die "Kleinen" bescheren.



Negativ, ich befische *seit Jahren * ausschließlich die Kieler Innenförde und fange große Forellen > 60 cm bereits bei einer Wassertemp. um 15 Grad !!!



abborre schrieb:


> Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt!! Wer nicht angelt, kann auch keine Große erwischen!!



Dem ist grundsätzlich nicht entgegen zu stimmen, sofern die Kinderstuben verschont bleiben...! 



abborre schrieb:


> Deine Äußerung zur möglichen Fischgröße im Hafen/Förde kann ich nicht teilen. Es werden viele große Exemplare (jenseits 65 cm) in dem Revier gefangen.



Meine Äußerung hinsichtlich der Fischgröße bezieht sich ausschließlich auf den kleinen Bereich des Hindenburgufers zwischen *Seebad und Sportboothafen* !
Kollegen die diese Strecke regelmäßig befischen und selbst bekannten Meerforellenfischern, wie z.b. J. Fischer ist bereits aufgefallen, das außerhalb der Saison dieser Bereich des Hindenburgufers überwiegend von kleinen Meerforellen aufgesucht wird, siehe dazu "Meerforellenfischen i.d. Ostsee" Autor J. Fischer als Quellennachweiß. 
Gelegentlich sind Kapitale anzutreffen, allerdings steht die Anzahl nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen in keinem Verhältniss, sodaß meiner Meinung nach nicht die Rede von Fängen "vieler großer Exemplare" sein kann. 

@ Jig

...bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, du sollst fischen wo auch immer du willst nur bitte nicht i.d. Kinderstuben der Meerforellen. 
Danke !

mfg 

Haeck


----------



## Nikolena (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

[
* Dem ist grundsätzlich nicht entgegen zu stimmen, sofern die Kinderstuben verschont bleiben...! 
* 
Meine Äußerung hinsichtlich der Fischgröße bezieht sich ausschließlich auf den kleinen Bereich des Hindenburgufers zwischen *Seebad und Sportboothafen* !
Kollegen die diese Strecke regelmäßig befischen und selbst bekannten Meerforellenfischern, wie z.b. J. Fischer ist bereits aufgefallen, das außerhalb der Saison dieser Bereich des Hindenburgufers überwiegend von kleinen Meerforellen aufgesucht wird, siehe dazu "Meerforellenfischen i.d. Ostsee" Autor J. Fischer als Quellennachweiß. 
Gelegentlich sind Kapitale anzutreffen, allerdings steht die Anzahl nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen in keinem Verhältniss, sodaß meiner Meinung nach nicht die Rede von Fängen "vieler großer Exemplare" sein kann. 

@ Jig

...bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, du sollst fischen wo auch immer du willst *nur bitte nicht i.d. Kinderstuben der Meerforellen. 
Danke !*

mfg 

Haeck[/quote]

Jawohl, Herr Oberlehrer. Wir werden dann demnächst mal anfragen, wo Du das Fischen freigegeben hast.
Keiner fischt hier in "Kinderstuben". Das Wort allein ist schon pervers. Steht da ein Hinweisschild von Dir?
Jetzt wird einem hier auch schon vorgeschrieben, wo man fischen darf und wo nicht. Bleib doch zu Hause und suche Dir eine andere Beschäftigung. Idealerweise in der Volkshochschule! Bitte!


----------



## Haeck (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen! Die Kinderstube der Mefos liegt übrigens nicht im Salzwasser, sondern in Flüssen und Auen :m.




Interessant, das bedeutet also das ein Fisch um die 43 cm nicht zu den "Kindern" zählt, fern ob dessen sie sich im salzigen- oder süßlichen Wassermilieu aufhält.



MefoProf schrieb:


> Zu dieser Jahreszeit sind die Lütten nun mal klar in der Überzahl. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache, genauso wie im Herbst die Braunen überwiegen. Im Frühjahr sind dann fast ausschliesslich Absteiger zu fangen, die in mehr oder weniger guter Kondition sind. Und im Sommer kann man auch schon wieder Gefahr laufen, eine Gefärbte zu erwischen. Also lassen wir es doch am besten ganz sein  oder |rolleyes



Es geht hier um die beobachtung eines kleinen Gewässerabschnittes an denen unabhängig von der Jahreszeit hauptsächlich kleinere Exemplare gefangen werden. 1,5 km weiter sind die Erfahrungen genau umgekehrt !
Also lassen wir es doch am besten mit dem Thema Jahreszeiten, nicht wahr |rolleyes


----------



## Nikolena (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Haeck schrieb:


> Interessant, das bedeutet also das ein Fisch um die 43 cm nicht zu den "Kindern" zählt, fern ob dessen sie sich im salzigen- oder süßlichen Wassermilieu aufhält.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Gott verbannte Haeck aus dem Garten Eden, da es nichts zu belehren gab .." Du hast aber auch eine extrem arogante Schreibe#q "fern ob dessen" ... meine Fresse


----------



## Haeck (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Nikolena schrieb:


> Jawohl, Herr Oberlehrer. Wir werden dann demnächst mal anfragen, wo Du das Fischen freigegeben hast.
> Keiner fischt hier in "Kinderstuben". Das Wort allein ist schon pervers. Steht da ein Hinweisschild von Dir?
> Jetzt wird einem hier auch schon vorgeschrieben, wo man fischen darf und wo nicht. Bleib doch zu Hause und suche Dir eine andere Beschäftigung. Idealerweise in der Volkshochschule! Bitte!



Lieber Nikolena,

bedauerlich ist es, das dir die Differenzierung zwischen einem Hinweiß und einem Diktat nicht möglich ist *und* 
die Meinungsäußerung wird doch hier etwa noch erlaubt sein, nicht wahr...


----------



## MefoProf (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Richtig. Ein Fisch dieser Grössenordnung ist jetzt mindestens 2 Jahre alt, meist 3 und manchmal sogar schon 4. Somit haben diese Fische schon einen beträchtlichen Teil ihres Lebens hinter sich. Viele von denen sind auch bereits zum Laichen gewesen. Da kann man wohl nicht mehr von Kindern sprechen. 

Klar gibt es diese Stellen, von denen bekannt ist, dass sich dort relativ viele kleinere Forellen fangen lassen. Diese gibt es hier in DK auch und das sind beliebte und gut frequentierte Angelplätze. Ist zwar auch nicht mein Ding, aber wer es mag.... Ist alles im Rahmen des Erlaubten. Das mit den Jahreszeiten war eigentlich ironisch gemeint. Ich kann diese ganze Hysterie um die Mefos einfach nicht nachvollziehen.Das ist ein Fisch wie jeder andere auch und die Art ist gewiss nicht vom Aussterben bedroht. Wenn jemand 10 Leos fängt und mit nach Hause nimmt wird er beglückwünscht, aber wehe jemand erdreistet sich 10 Mefos zu fangen und dann womöglich auch noch aufzuessen. Das ist ja anscheinend für einige eine Todsünde |uhoh:


----------



## Haeck (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Nikolena schrieb:


> "Gott verbannte Haeck aus dem Garten Eden, da es nichts zu belehren gab .." Du hast aber auch eine extrem arogante Schreibe#q "fern ob dessen" ... meine Fresse



hm, ich wüßte noch einen Platz für Dich wo du diese penetrante Art der Diskussion fortsetzen kannst...|rolleyes


----------



## Haeck (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Richtig. Ein Fisch dieser Grössenordnung ist jetzt mindestens 2 Jahre alt, meist 3 und manchmal sogar schon 4. Somit haben diese Fische schon einen beträchtlichen Teil ihres Lebens hinter sich. Viele von denen sind auch bereits zum Laichen gewesen. Da kann man wohl nicht mehr von Kindern sprechen.



Einspruch, ich denke nicht das Forellen unterhalb einer Größe von 45 cm bereits abgelaicht haben. Somit kann eben doch von "Kindern" gesprochen werden.


----------



## Nikolena (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Haeck schrieb:


> Einspruch, ich denke nicht das Forellen unterhalb einer Größe von 45 cm bereits abgelaicht haben. Somit kann eben doch von "Kindern" gesprochen werden.



 Wenn es danach geht, hast du bestimmt bzw. hoffentlich auch noch nicht abgelaicht #q :v|uhoh:Over and Out


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Naja Mindestmaß ist nunmal 40 cm also von daher ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden .Ob man nun gezielt auf Fische in dieser größe angelt oder nicht muss wohl jeder selbst wissen .
Ob das nun wirklich so ist das man da nichts größeres fängt kann ich leider nicht sagen , ich war nähmlich noch nie dort , denke aber mal das der haeck ein klein wenig Ahnung hat was die Mefo Angelei betrifft ...

Ähnliches könnte man zur Fischerei in der Hörn sagen wo zu bestimmten zeiten 90% aller Fische gefärbt sind (Hier werden sie leider von einigen "Anglern" trotzdem mitgenommen :v ).

Ich persönlich hab mein Mindestmaß jedenfalls auf 45cm hochgesetzt  und selbst eine in der größe kann mir hin und wieder mal aus der Hand flutschen .


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Nikolena schrieb:


> Wenn es danach geht, hast du bestimmt bzw. hoffentlich auch noch nicht abgelaicht #q :v|uhoh:Over and Out



Mensch,
Du führst Dich ja richtig gut ein! :vik: 
Da freut man sich ja schon auf weitere fundierte Stellungnahmen! #6 :q 



Hi Haeck,
don't bother about some innocent people. Keep cool!  
finde den Spruch nur schön... :q


----------



## gerwinator (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

.... kinderstuben.... ;+ 
ich war in weißenhaus letztens und es wurde außer ner braunen nur u44 gefangen, in noer is in den letzten wochen wo ich da war nix über 40 rausgekommen... soll ich mir neue plätze suchen deswegen? jig und seatrout haben am hindenburgufer jez zwei (!) kleine (aber maßige) forellen gefangen, als ich da war berichte ein andrer angler von einer 51er in dieser woche. ich versteh dein problem echt nich @haeck
komisch dass du dich zu den ganzen andren fängen noch nich geäußert hast, ich hädde schon einiges gelesen worüber du dich hättest aufregen können...

und "diese" meerforellen sind eindeutig keine kinder mehr, sonst wäre das gesetzliche schonmaß höher angesetzt, und wenn man ne 40iger zurücksetzt ist es so, und wenn man sie mit nimmt ist das auch ok. meine meinung.

tight lines, man sieht sich dann am hindenburgufer |uhoh:


----------



## MefoProf (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Haeck schrieb:


> Einspruch, ich denke nicht das Forellen unterhalb einer Größe von 45 cm bereits abgelaicht haben. Somit kann eben doch von "Kindern" gesprochen werden.



Dann denkst du falsch, bzw warst noch nie zum e-fischen. Da sind so einige dabei (insbesondere Milchner) die man eben über 30 sind und in prächtigstem Laichkleid zwischen den Grossen versuchen ihren Stich zu machen.


----------



## Nikolena (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Mensch,
> Du führst Dich ja richtig gut ein! :vik:
> Da freut man sich ja schon auf weitere fundierte Stellungnahmen! #6 :q
> 
> ...



1. Lies alles und urteile dann ...
2. Einführen muss ich mich nicht mehr, dafür bin ich auch schon ein Weilchen dabei. 
3. Ich mag halt keine Belehrungen, wenn sich Boardies über einen schönen Angeltag rreuen und Haeck dann gleich mit der Aroganzkeule kommt.
4. und mit englischen Zitaten kann man mich auch nicht wirklich beeindrucken, Sir. Oder ist das Eure  FlyFi Salmon Specimen Geheimsprache  :vik:


----------



## larsgerkens (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

ich glaube der thread hieß: "Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006" und nicht:" diskutiert meine Fänge und die Mindestmaße" ?!?! hab mich wohl geirrt und die ganze zeit im falschen thread nach  Fangmeldungen gesucht. 

zurück zum thema, klärt das doch per PN, ich will infos und kein gelaber lesen, sry!!

petri und gruß
lars


----------



## janko (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

ach wie bin ich froh, daß in mv 45 cm das schonmaß ist --- ... und die meisten nochmal 5 cm draufgepackt haben --- macht 50 cm ...--
und  da ist anner mefo auch langsam was dran ...
man jungs -- wollt ihr mefos oder bachforellen ???


----------



## Haeck (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Dann denkst du falsch, bzw warst noch nie zum e-fischen. Da sind so einige dabei (insbesondere Milchner) die man eben über 30 sind und in prächtigstem Laichkleid zwischen den Grossen versuchen ihren Stich zu machen.



Gut, Ausnahmen existieren in der Natur. Ich bin dennoch davon überzeugt, das sich die Geschlechtsreife der Forellen mit dem Nahrungsangebot entsprechend wandelt und durchaus eine große Mehrheit an nicht Laichbereiten Forellen existiert die nicht unter 40 cm fallen, sondern eher darüber.



gerwinator schrieb:


> .... kinderstuben.... ;+
> ich war in weißenhaus letztens und es wurde außer ner braunen nur u44 gefangen, in noer is in den letzten wochen wo ich da war nix über 40 rausgekommen... soll ich mir neue plätze suchen deswegen? jig und seatrout haben am hindenburgufer jez zwei (!) kleine (aber maßige) forellen gefangen, als ich da war berichte ein andrer angler von einer 51er in dieser woche. ich versteh dein problem echt nich @haeck:



Weißenhaus ist mit dem Hindenburgufer nicht zu vergleichen. Ersterer liegt an der offenen Küste und wird von Kapitalen Meerforellen wesentlich öfter frequentiert als der benannte Abschnitt am Hindenburgufer, der hauptsächlich *nicht ausschließlich !!! *aber hauptsächlich von kleineren Meerforellen aufgesucht wird.

...ließ meine Postings noch einmal dort steht explizit worum es mir geht !



gerwinator schrieb:


> ...komisch dass du dich zu den ganzen andren fängen noch nich geäußert hast, ich hädde schon einiges gelesen worüber du dich hättest aufregen können...:



sorry, *Hinweise und Erfahrungen *zu Angelplätzen die ich selbst nicht befische kann ich einfach nicht geben...



gerwinator schrieb:


> ... und "diese" meerforellen sind eindeutig keine kinder mehr, sonst wäre das gesetzliche schonmaß höher angesetzt,



...ein kleines bspl. zum punkto Gesetz wird dein leicht vertrautes Denkverhalten evtl. ändern. Wenn es tatsächlich so wäre darauf vertrauen zu können, das unser Gesetz zum Arterhalt beiträgt, erscheint es mir doch sehr widersprüchlich die Bruttotonnen für den Dorschfang zu erhöhen obwohl seine Gefährdung bereits allseits bekannt ist und Tierorganisationen de facto nach einem Fangverbot schreien ! 
Aufgrund solcher Fehlentscheidungen unserer Politiker ist es mir quasi unmöglich auf die Arterhaltung durch Gesetze zu vertrauen !



gerwinator schrieb:


> ...und wenn man ne 40iger zurücksetzt ist es so, und wenn man sie mit nimmt ist das auch ok. meine meinung.



Eben dem stimme ich nicht zu, momentan existieren für mich keine fundierten Argumente, trotz Gesetzeslage, die das Entnehmen einer *40 er !!! *Forelle begründen können. 

Welchen Sinn macht es einen Gewässerabschnitt zu befischen *im Wissen *das ersterer hauptsächlich von kleineren Forellen aufgesucht wird, um letztendlich eine Kapitale zu entnehmen, die diesen Ort lediglich sporadisch aufsucht ? *Und* im Wissen das in 1,5 km Entfernung eine Angelstelle anzutreffen ist, an denen überwiegend Kapitale Forellen zu fangen sind.

Meine Absicht ist es einen Hinweiß zu geben, kein Diktat oder Verbot wie von jemand ganz besonders geistreich interpretiert und dargestellt wird.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



			
				Nikolena schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Lies alles und urteile dann ...



So wie ich Ihn kenne, hat er das wie immer gemacht  



			
				Nikolena schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Einführen muss ich mich nicht mehr, dafür bin ich auch schon ein Weilchen dabei.



Leider aber nicht mit sehr qualifizierten Äusserungen, sondern anscheinend eher als stiller "Ey Alder....da greif ich mal schnell feine Fanginfos ab"  #t 

Da hat der Herr Gnilftz leider Recht, denn zwei Drittel Deiner Posts stehen hier auf zwei Seiten #6 



			
				Nikolena schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Ich mag halt keine Belehrungen, wenn sich Boardies über einen schönen Angeltag rreuen und Haeck dann gleich mit der Aroganzkeule kommt.



Das war weder eine Anmache von Haek, noch die Arroganzkeule, sondern mit Sicherheit die Kenntnis um bestimmte Begebenheiten an Stellen, die er ganz sicher auch noch sehr gut kennt und einzuordnen weiss......und : er schreibt sehr schön, dass er niemandem etwas vorschreibt, sondern gibt lediglich zu Bedenken.....
Also : Erst richtig lesen, dann evtl. posten.....besser aber nicht |rolleyes 



			
				Nikolena schrieb:
			
		

> 4. und mit englischen Zitaten kann man mich auch nicht wirklich beeindrucken, Sir. Oder ist das Eure  FlyFi Salmon Specimen Geheimsprache  :vik:



und dieser Satz zeugt davon, wie sehr Du anscheinend unter irgendetwas leidest, was ich hier besser nicht näher beschreiben möchte.......ein englischer Satz - zumal in unserer heutigen Zeit, wo sowieso fast alles mit eingedeutschten Begriffen oder ganzen Sätzen umschrieben wird - bedeutet für Dich also gleich ein elitäres Gehabe #6  Respekt.....
Auch eine Möglichkeit sich hier ein klein wenig der Lächerlichkeit Preis zu geben .....

aber jeder so wie er es mag #c 



@ All 

Sorry, dass ich hier meinen Senf auch noch abgelassen habe, aber es musste einfach sein, weil mir beim Lesen einfach der Kragen geplatzt ist....
Kann man denn in diesem Board nicht einfach seine Meinung kundtun, ohne gleich angepi..... zu werden......#q 

So....macht einfach weiter mit den Fängen....


----------



## Haeck (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Das war weder eine Anmache von Haek, noch die Arroganzkeule, sondern mit Sicherheit die Kenntnis um bestimmte Begebenheiten an Stellen, die er ganz sicher auch noch sehr gut kennt und einzuordnen weiss......und : er schreibt sehr schön, dass er niemandem etwas vorschreibt, sondern gibt lediglich zu Bedenken.....
> Also : Erst richtig lesen, dann evtl. posten.....besser aber nicht |rolleyes .



Dankeschön !!!


----------



## Angelmann (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@ Haeck

Schönen Dank!#6 #6 #6 

@ all, die sich ärgern, dass hier gerade nicht über Fänge geschrieben wird: Meerforellen sind Meerforellen. Und keine lütten Fische um 40cm mit ein paar Hundert Gramm.....

Wenns das sein soll, die Angelei auf Kleinfische, und deren Fänge, dann guckt in die entsprechenden Foren. Meinetwegen Feederfischen auf Karauschen oder so......:vik:


----------



## Skorpion (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



janko schrieb:


> ach wie bin ich froh, daß in mv 45 cm das schonmaß ist --- ... und die meisten nochmal 5 cm draufgepackt haben --- macht 50 cm ...--
> und  da ist anner mefo auch langsam was dran ...



Muss man dazu noch was sagen? nein.. #6#6 
Wie schön das es noch  andere gibt die genauso  denken


----------



## Angelmann (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

.........................


----------



## Angelmann (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Doppelpost.....


----------



## Angelmann (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

.........|gr:


----------



## Blauortsand (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Für die Flensburger Förde kann ich nur sagen, dass es auch bei uns ganz klar Plätze gibt, an denen hauptsächlich Grönländer und Gefärbte gefangen werden und wenn es hochkommt dann auf 15 fische mal ne forelle von 50cm und mehr in Blank!
Wenn mir persönlich ein solcher Platz bekannt ist, dann meide ich diesen, da ich keine Lust habe Lütte oder Gefärbte zu verangeln! Wenn man nachmißt, ob der Fisch 40cm hat, dann kann man von einem schonenden releasen sowieso nicht mehr sprechen, ich entscheide schon während des drills, obe ein Fisch die von mir gewünschte Größe und Färbung hat um Ihn dann zu entnehmen oder auch nicht und dementsprechend handel ich dann auch und kann so auch möglichst schonend releasen!

Wenn Haeck den Platz so beschreibt, dann wäre es für mich schon ein grund, dort nicht es zu probieren, den alles, was ich von Ihm bislang gelesen habe zeugte von fundierten Fachwissen und das schon seit einigen Jahren!!! Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass er sehr wohl versucht hat dieses Wissen vorsichtig rüberzubringen und hat hier nicht mit der Keule geschwungen bekam aber hier überstarken Gegenwind für gut gemeinte Ratschläge!!!

*Mir geht es hier auch nicht darum um stellung zu beziehen, sondern in erster Linie um noch mal zu bestätigen, dass es halt Bereiche gibt an denen man halt viele fische verangelt und dies sollte ja nicht zweck der Übung sein!*

Ich beobachte, hier auch seit jahren, dass da immer wieder Leute für sich die Meerforellenangelei entdecken und dann nach kurzer Zeit denken hier die Weisheit gepachtet zu haben - dem ist aber nicht so!!!

Hier gibt es ne menge User die halt hier Ihre Fänge nicht preisgeben aber mit Sicherheit nicht weil sie schlecht fangen - sondern aus vielen anderen Gründen!


----------



## Angelmann (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@ Jelle

Dreimal Daumen hoch #6 #6 #6


----------



## Jan77 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@Jelle & Haeck

#6 |good:


So und nun wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück, bitte.


----------



## Waveman (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@ Jelle > DANKE !!!

waveman


----------



## theactor (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

HI,

bei aller Liebe - mir scheint es dennoch manchmal, dass einige mit Sicherheit erfahrene Mefo-Fischer aufgrund ihrer Möglichkeiten (Küste in der Nähe, häufig am Wasser, viele Fänge etc.) den "Realitäts-Sinn" (vielleicht besser: "Normalitäts-Sinn") etwas verlieren - was kein Angriff sein soll.
Man sollte dennoch im Auge behalten, dass es eine Vielzahl an Anglern gibt, die nur 1-2x im Jahr an die Küste kommen - wenn überhaupt.
Ich fange im Jahr maximal 2-3 Meerforellen - wenn ich mir da jetzt noch ein 50cm-Schonmaß aufzwinge kann ich eigentlich gleich Zuhause bleiben.
Als ein solcher Mefo-Gelegenheitsfischer wird man bestimmt auch keinen Strand meiden, von dem bekannt ist, dass es viele "kleinere" Fische dort gibt - das ist einfach utopisch.
So gesehen wird sich der "Vielangler" über einen solchen Hinweis vielleicht freuen, der "Seltenangler" mutmaßlich darüber wundern - und in seinen Reaktionen - wie hier zu sehen - vielleicht ein wenig über die Stränge schlagen.

|wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Fein geschrieben, Sönke 

|good:


Und wenn auch wir "Wenigangler" jetzt wissen, dass es solche Stellen gibt, können wir sie ja meiden.


----------



## Tyron (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@ all: Ich will mich nicht an der obigen, sehr nervenden Diskussion beteiligen, denn durch euch (und damit an Alle gerichtet, die diese Diskussion nicht per PN "austragen") verliert dieser eigentlich immer total informative Trööt an sehr viel Qualität! Deshalb lasse ich es jetzt auch, irgendeinem von euch zuzstimmen oder noch neu raufzuhauen...

SO, jetzt wieder zum Thema:
War gestern, 19.12.06 nochmal für 2 Stunden in Dahme. Außer ein 48er Leo leider nichts...


----------



## gerwinator (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@sönke:  |good:


----------



## abborre (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Ein endloser und langweiliger Trööt über ausgemachte Zwergenfische!! 

Das meiste Geschreibsel ist eh nur heiße Luft, denn erfolgreiche  Leute lachen über diesen "Selbstdarstellerzirkus". 

Aber wenn, wie einer der Vorposter schreibt, er nur 1 o. 2 mal im Jahr an den Strand kommt, dann kann es doch nicht Ziel sein, sich mit `ner 40 er Grasmücke zufrieden zu geben!!!!

Gerade dann, wenn nur so wenig Zeit verfügbar ist, man 10/12 Stunden im kalten Wasser steht, dann setze ich doch alles daran, nen ordentlichen Fisch zu überlisten, oder?????
Ich plane meine Freizeit am Wasser doch lieber so, das ich nicht in die Zeit der Zwergenfische gerate, oder???


----------



## Juletrae (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Kann hier ein Mod nicht mal den ganzen Off-Topic kram in ein anderes Thema verschieben? Klappt doch in anderen Foren auch!
Überzeugen wird die ganze Diskusion sowieso die wenigsten,die sich angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Nikolena schrieb:


> 2. Einführen muss ich mich nicht mehr, dafür bin ich auch schon ein Weilchen dabei.



davon merke ich wenig. Komm mal zurück in die Hose und "diskutiere" oder mache deine persönlichen Probleme mit Haeck per PN klar.
Du bist doch schon so lange dabei und weißt doch was gerne gelesen wird 


@ Juletrae

einfach backtotopic und der Drops ist gelutscht. In diesem Fred wurde schon immer crossgepostet und das ist erwünscht und unerwünscht. Beides ohne Mehrheit und deswegen muss ich an eure "norddeutsche Gelassenheit" glauben.


----------



## Nordangler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Vieleicht noch als Info!!!
Das im Moment viele um die 40cm gefangen werden liegt mit daran, dass im Moment eine hohe Nachwuchspopulation vorhanden ist. Zwischen den 40ern schwimmen aber wie immer größere sind aber auf Grund der großen 40er Masse nicht so oft zu fangen. 
Freuen wir uns doch einfach darüber, dass wir so viel Nachwuchs haben!!
Die sogenannten Kinderstuben sind dieses Jahr fast überall zu finden.
Ob dann jemand dort angeln möchte, sollte jeder selbst entscheiden.
Die Profis, die oft und viel unterwegs sind, werden diese Stellen eh meiden, weil sie gerne die großen haben möchten und die kleinen verschonen wollen. Ist auch richtig.
Für Anfänger und weniger Ortskundige kann man ja wohl wünschen, dass sie silber bekommen.

Denkt bitte auch einmal an die Bachforellen. Die sind an einigen Ecken in Deutschland schon ab 25 cm freigegeben.

Nikolena dein Posting ist aber wirklich entäuschend!!! Ob es pure Neid oder Anmache ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


Sven


----------



## Fischbox (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> So....macht einfach weiter mit den Fängen....



Du hast gut reden:c .

Heute in DHV

Von 0900 bis 1500
Köder: alle
Wasser: Klar! Erst niedrig, später dann recht hoch, 6,7°C
Wind: Hat es mir ziemlich gut ablandig von hinten besorgt (W-NW)
Fänge: äääääääh.... nix! Hatte gleich beim dritten Wurf 'nen recht guten Dorsch auf dem Riff, der auch ganz gut Alarm gemacht hat, aber auf halber Strecke seinen eigenen Weg schwomm.
Es waren noch 2 BBler und 3 andere Spinnfischer da. Alle sauber abgeschneidert...#c 

Ich wollte ja eigentlich noch in die Abenddämmerung hinein fischen, musste dieses Vorhaben aber wegen massiven Wassereinbruchs im Bereich der linken Adduktoren abbrechen.#q


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Da muß ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben: War heute von 15.30 Uhr an der Kieler Förde los. Nach 15  Minuten   eine Mefo knapp 40 cm, natürlich released. Beobachte sie noch beim wegschwimmen - einige Würfe später schau ich noch mal so - was seh ich da, das Forellchen hat seine Großmutter geschickt! Schwimmt doch keine 3 m von mir enfernt  eine Forelle von 60++
richtig dick und fett an mir vorbei. Den Stripper hat sie nicht eines Blickes gewürdigt.#c 
Übrigens habe ich an dieser Stelle überwiegend blanke Mefos um die 50 cm gefangen, diesen Herbst/ Winter einige Untermassige und eine gefärbte 46er. Hat meiner Meinung was mit dem Nahrungsangebot/ Wassertemperatur zu tun, denn große Forellen sind bestimmt da!
Übrigens hatte ich letztes Jahr an dieser Stelle auch einige schöne Dorsche bis 60 cm - dies Jahr nicht einen einzigen!

PS. Würd ich 2 mal im Jahr an der Küste sein würd ich wohl auch eine 40er mitnehmen,  aber mit steigender Erfahrung und den entsprechenden Fängen hat sich mein persönliches Schonmaß auf ca. 45 cm erhöht, hängt aber viel vom Zustand des Fisches ab!

Tight Lines
Andreas


----------



## Pro-of-the-Mefo (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Hi Petrikollegen! Hab am we ne digge anner rute gehabt! was für ein gefühl ey! wuhh! Sonst alles klar in punkto weihnachten und so?:g Guut! So jungs dann ma noch gute fänge und immer schon gechillt bleiben! eure Trante
ps.: schöne grüße an meinen daddy!

-angeln ist ein sport #6


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Hi!
Wo kommst Du jetzt her?????


----------



## Living Dead (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wo kommst Du jetzt her?????





...aus Eppendorf ; )


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Pro-of-the-Mefo schrieb:


> ps.: schöne grüße an meinen daddy!



Und das ist der Baltic-Iceman?

Willkommen an Board Trante.


----------



## Thorbi (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Waren heute ein paar Stunden Schleppen und konnten 6 blanke Forellen zwischen 40 und 50 cm fangen! Gebissen haben die Fische in einer Tiefe von ca. 8 m auf tieflaufende Apex! 
Morgen wird erneut angegriffen.......


----------



## larsgerkens (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

wow... das nen ich mal nen schönen fang
dickes petri

gruß
lars


----------



## goeddoek (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Petri Heil, Thorbi und |schild-g


----------



## BennyO (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Petri zu dem Super Fang


Gruß Benny


----------



## gerwinator (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

ich würd ja fast aber ich verkneifs mir... |rolleyes |supergri 

petri zu dem fang! #6 
wart ihr zufällich vor stohl? da fuhren einige mit ihren booten...


----------



## der_Jig (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



BennyO schrieb:


> Petri zu dem Super Fang
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny




Hey Benni,

dieses Post ist zwar ok, aber irgendwie geht mir hier deine Postings auf die Nerven. Du bist zwar ein "Guter" und wümscht
allen nur das Beste und so weiter, aber irgendwie führt das doch zu nichts?
Ich mein, wo ist die Stoßrichtung der Diskussion, du beteiligst dich hier in jedem Thema und sagst, dass du auch gern da wärest und stellst irgendwelche Theorien auf, die irgendwie nie auf irgendwelchen Erfahrungen beruhen... Du berufst dich auch irgendwelche Situationen, die du hier gelesen hast oder dir irgendwie erträumst... Ich möchte dich hier wirklich nicht angreifen, aber ungefähr 90% deiner Postings sind "Ich wäre auch gern da und bla bla bla..." .... Das muss doch nicht sein!? Ich mein, du gehst ab und an Fischen und kannst gern erzählen, was dir dabei passiert und du so Tolles erlebst, aber diese ständigen Postings.... MAN MAN MAN MAN... ich mein, da kann ich mich auch vorn Lotto Laden setzen und jedem, der gespielt hat, VIEL Glück wünschen!!!

Gute Nacht und wir sehen uns im Bond!!!


----------



## goeddoek (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Off Topic an

Nanana - der Jung meint's doch bloß gut. Übe Dich doch in bisschen in Nachsicht. Just in der Adventszeit :m  

Off Topic aus


----------



## Hurricaneangler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

war am Montag nochmal los ,
von 13Uhr bis 16.30 in Wh , leider nicht ein Fisch .
nun noch kurz ,
@ der Jig :
Wie gehst denn du ab ? verbringe mehr Zeit am Wasser statt vorm Rechner dann bist du auch nicht so angespannt und reagierst nicht so abwertend auf die Posts von Benny_o.

nur weil unter deinem Namen Team Dickdorsch steht, heisst das meiner Meinung nach noch lange nicht , dass du dir hier sowas erlauben kannst !!!

also ran ans Wasser und es geht uns allen gut!


----------



## Stutenandy (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

_*"nur weil unter deinem Namen Team Dickdorsch steht, heisst das meiner Meinung nach noch lange nicht , dass du dir hier sowas erlauben kannst !!!"*_

Na, mit dem Team Dickdorsch hat das ja wohl gar nichts zu tuen. Das ist nichts weiter als eine Interessengemeinschaft junger Angler. Also etwas Obacht mit solchen Bemerkungen!


----------



## Bulli (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



der_Jig schrieb:


> Hey Benni,
> 
> dieses Post ist zwar ok, aber irgendwie geht mir hier deine Postings auf die Nerven. Du bist zwar ein "Guter" und wümscht
> allen nur das Beste und so weiter, aber irgendwie führt das doch zu nichts?
> ...


 
Moin Team Dickdorsch!!
eine Pn hättte es auch auch getan
Ich finde es ja nicht schlimm wenn hier jemand mal was anderes schreibt aber ihr habt euch doch letzten Monat so aufgeregt oder nicht?
Ich will hier Fangmeldungen lesen und nicht sone Kacke! 
oder wie war das letzten Monat:

Ich will hier keine Anfahrtsbeschreibung lesen , was soll denn die Kacke?

Ich geh jetzt fischen und schreibe auch danach was vom Fischen und nicht wie ich da hin gekommen bin!!

Schönen Tag noch

Schönen Gruß Seatrout

Team Dickdorsch ihr mußt euch schon mal entscheiden was ihr wollt
lest euch doch mal bitte die letzten seiten vom letzten Monat durch was ihr da so geschrieben habt


----------



## Fischbox (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@ einige viele

Meine Bitte: Das hier ist ein Fangthread und eigentlich gehören hier auch ausschließlich Fangmeldungen rein. Vielleicht sollte man sich hier ein wenig mehr um Disziplin bemühen. Das z.B eine 75er auch Kommentare nach sich zieht ist klar, aber jeder Grönländer muss nicht kommentiert werden. 

@der_Jig und einige andere TDD-Experten

Die die am lautesten schreien, verzapfen hier den größten Mist. Ein wenig mehr Zurückhaltung beim Posten und vor dem Posten vielleicht ruhig mal darüber nachdenken was ihr schreibt, dann gibts auch nicht soviele Eigentore und Leute   die eure Posts lesen, müssen dabei nicht immer den Kopf schütteln. Im Moment kommen mir Eure Kommentare zumindest nicht besonders helle vor...#c


----------



## surfertoni (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

wenn man diesen thread liest, muss man ja denken, kiel sei eine große Irrenanstalt. 
So schlimm ist es aber gar nicht.
Zumindest dachte ich das bisher...


----------



## symphy (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

ich träume richtig gerne und male mir dabei immer richtig geile sachen aus ,wenns dann man wahr wird und ich mitten im geschehen stehe ,kann ich mich meistens drüber freuen das wieder mal ein tarum von mir in erfüllung gegangen ist.



frohe weihnachten und petri:vik:


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Vieleicht noch als Info!!!
> Das im Moment viele um die 40cm gefangen werden liegt mit daran, dass im Moment eine hohe Nachwuchspopulation vorhanden ist. Zwischen den 40ern schwimmen aber wie immer größere sind aber auf Grund....
> Sven



Schönes Ding Sven #6 Also tiefer fischen.. 
Ich frage lieber jetzt gar nicht nach neuen Vorschlägen zur Techniken was Kindererziehung angeht.
Ist halt Weihnachtzeit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gernot #h


----------



## Freelander (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



bulli schrieb:


> Moin Team Dickdorsch!!
> eine Pn hättte es auch auch getan
> Ich finde es ja nicht schlimm wenn hier jemand mal was anderes schreibt aber ihr habt euch doch letzten Monat so aufgeregt oder nicht?
> Ich will hier Fangmeldungen lesen und nicht sone Kacke!
> ...


 

Bin ganz deiner Meinung Björn.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja zwischen den Tagen in WH zur Meefojagd.

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Thorbi (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@Gerwinator
Fahren derzeit ausschließlich in der Kieler Förde rum.

War gestern noch mal für ein paar Stündchen mit Brassenhelge schleppen. Ergebnis waren 11 Meerforellen zwischen 40 und 65cm, wobei die 3 größten noch gefärbt und sehr schlank waren. Entnommen haben wir dann 4 Forellen um die 50 cm, die restlichen Fische konnten wir ohne größere Verletzung wieder releasen. 
Zudem haben wir noch so einige Fische wieder verloren, bzw haben einige Bisse auch nicht verwerten können! 
Gebissen haben die Forellen ausschließlich auf tieflaufende Apex in allen Farbvariationen. 


So jetzt ist erstmal Weihnachten!!!!!!! 

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@ Thorbi, #h 

Na dann mal an dieser Stelle ein kräftiges "*Petri Heil*" zu diesem tollen Ergebnis. Dann sind die Meefos ja auch bald bei uns wieder so richtig in Beißlaune! :q   Hoffendlich jedenfalls. |rolleyes 
Dir weiterhin noch viel Erfolg! #h

P.S. Der untere Fisch auf dem Bild ähnelt doch schon sehr einem Lachs! Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Thorbi (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Ja das hatten wir auch zuerst vermutet, der Fisch weist aber doch eindeutige Kennzeichen einer Meerforelle auf. Vielleicht handelt es sich hierbei auch um eine Kreuzung!

Gruß Thorbi |wavey:


----------



## MefoProf (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Tendiere eher zur Mefo. Ein paar Punkte unterhalb der Seitenlinie sind ja doch da und der Kopf ähnelt mehr dem einer Meerforelle. Auf jeden Fall ein super Fang! 

Dann halten die Absteiger sich ja momentan wohl weiter draussen im Tiefen auf. Bin mal gespannt, wann die bei dieser Witterung wieder in Küstennähe kommen.


----------



## donlotis (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Hallo zusammen,

ob man auf einem Foto einer Mefo die Punkte sieht oder nicht, hängt meiner Meinung nach auch stark von den Lichtverhältnissen (bzw. Blitzverhältnissen) ab. So kann ein bestimmter Lichteinfall auf die Schuppen die Forelle fast komplett blank aussehen lassen. Dreht man sie aber ein bißchen in der Hand, so erscheinen auf dem Foto plötzlich Punkte.
Aussagefähig sind daher nur mehrere Fotos aus unterschiedlicher Perspektive oder ein Filmchen.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## HD4ever (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Thorbi schrieb:


> So jetzt ist erstmal Weihnachten!!!!!!!



und das beste Geschenk hast dir selbst gemacht !!! :m
Glückwunsch zu dieser klasse Tour !!!! #6


wenn ich mir die letzten Seiten alle so durchlese schein ich in diesem Thread wohl nix verpasst zu haben ... #d #q


----------



## dat_geit (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Ich schließe mich Jelle an.#6 
Alles andere könnt ihr dort am Wasser entscheiden.


:vik: Frohes Fest


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> @ Thorbi, #h
> P.S. Der untere Fisch auf dem Bild ähnelt doch schon sehr einem Lachs! Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


sehe ich genau so! nach der zeichnung und der flossenfarbe (brust -bauch) schauts nach nem lachs aus !super tour echt!!!!#6 #6


----------



## Freelander (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Glückwunsch auch von mir!

Dann weiß ich ja schon was ich zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr mache.

Vielleicht sind sie ja auch bei uns in Beißlaune.:vik: 

Gruß 
Freelander


----------



## FlöthiFischFänger (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Ui ui ui, der war wohl der gute Herr Fugbaum unterwegs und hat hier einge Leutchen in den Hintern gebissen !?
Aber ich reg mich an Heiligabend da jetzt nicht drüber auf.
Der_Jig hat einfach nur recht.


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Ne im ernst, ich freue mich wirklich sehr für Thorbi`s tolle Strecke! :m 
Meine Zweifel bezüglich des unteren Fisches rühren daher, da´meines erachtens nach die Schwanzflosse doch schon recht stark eingekerbt ist und die Schwanzwurzel doch eher dünn ausfällt. Na klar, an hand der Punkte müßte es ne Meefo sein. Aber wer weis. Man hätte es sicherlich an hand der Kiemenreusen sehen können. Aber egal, will den Fang an dieser Stelle auf keinen Fall schmälern!!! #d  :m 
Echt ne tolle Strecke. Nochmals meinen Glückwunsch!!! :m  #h


----------



## Jacky Fan (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Petry zu den Forellen

Hab da noch nen Termin kurz vor Jahresschluss anne Ostsee
Neue Aufträge, alte Konditionen
Spinnrute und Wathose müssen mit
FL_Aussenförde, Hollnis, Bockholmwig, Langballig
Wetter.com sagt ja was vielversprechendes aus.
Was meinen die Eingeborenen, sorry Einheimischen?
Kühlbox einpacken oder lieber Glühwein zum frusten?
Ansonsten

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Horndorsch (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@Jacky Fan
definitiv Glühwein! Denk an Murphy's Gesetz.

Frohe Weihnachten und komm gut rüber.


----------



## Seatrout (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Wo: Stohl
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Snaps blau/silber 25er
Wassertiefe: 1-3m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind:null,ententeich
Himmel: bewölkt, dunkel, regen
Uhrzeit: 14-16
Wasser: klar
Wassertemperatur: ca. 8°C
Lufttemperatur: 8°C
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fisch: eine feiste 50er und eine verloren,waren noch 5 weitere Angler da,konnte keine Fänge beobachten.


----------



## Living Dead (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Schöner Fisch Seatrout ! #h

Wir fahren heute mit dem Schlachboot auf Dorsch und Mefo Jagt!
Bericht folgt!|rolleyes


----------



## Jan77 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Wann: 23.12.06
Wo: Marienleuchte, Katharinenhof
Uhrzeit: 7.50 - 15.00Uhr
Wind: 2-3
Richtung: WNW
Wasser: Klar etwa 7 Grad

Fisch: FEHLANZEIGE

War aber ein wunderbar entspannter Angeltag.


----------



## Kleber88 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@ Living Dead 
Ihr seid echt nicht ganz dich damit auf die Ostsee
Und dann noch besoffen wah


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Kleber88 schrieb:


> @ Living Dead
> Ihr seid echt nicht ganz dich damit auf die Ostsee
> Und dann noch besoffen wah


|kopfkrat .....ach frohe Weihnachten
und Glückwunsch zu Deinem Umgangston|wavey:


----------



## Living Dead (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



oh-nemo schrieb:


> |kopfkrat .....ach frohe Weihnachten
> und Glückwunsch zu Deinem Umgangston|wavey:




Richtig #6

Ja wir haben vom Schlauchboot 8 Dorsche bis 6 Pfund gefangen und noch 3 kleine Mefos. Morgen wird wieder angegriffen!!|supergri


----------



## detlefb (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Kleber88 schrieb:


> @ Living Dead
> Ihr seid echt nicht ganz dich damit auf die Ostsee
> Und dann noch besoffen wah




Na Kleber88 hast du mal vergessen deine rosa Pillen zu nehmen??? #d


----------



## Christian D (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Vor kurzer Zeit kam mal die Aussage: "Ein Forum schafft sich selber ab".......Jo


----------



## Dorschminister (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@ Living Dead... und auch schön besoffen gewesen?????? :q  (war ein Spass)

Petri zu euern Fängen

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Living Dead (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> @ Living Dead... und auch schön besoffen gewesen?????? :q  (war ein Spass)
> 
> Petri zu euern Fängen
> 
> Gruß Steffen




Klar ! Fängt einfach besser....ist aber eh Dauerzustand bei mir#6


----------



## Jacky Fan (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Der Name kommt halt nicht von ungefähr
    

Guten Rutsch

Und ich nehm die Rute trotzdem mit


----------



## Kleber88 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

alle besoffen gibt dat nicht


----------



## Flala - Flifi (29. Dezember 2006)

*Eine echte (Nicht-) Fangmeldung*

Moin!
Bin gestern mit meinem Kumpel Rudi mal wieder an der Ostsee gewesen. Hier die technischen Daten:

*Wann:* Donnerstag, 28.12.2006, ganztags
*Wetter:*Bedeckt, vormittags leichter Schneegriesel, nachmittags trocken
*Wind: *Südwest um 4
*Was:* Watfischen mit Spinn- und Fliegenrute
*Köder:* diverse (Reiz-) Fliegen, Spöket, Snaps, Gladsax Fiske
*Wo:* Vormittags WH, nachmittags Westermakelshuk
*Wasser:* ca. 6 Grad (lt. BSH), leicht angeschossen, auf der Insel etwas Kraut
*Wellen: *WH leicht bewegt (östl. des Riffs), Westermakelshuk westl. ordentliche Brandung
*Fänge: *Nix


Morgens schlugen wir erstmal in WH auf, da wir davon ausgingen dort gute Bedingungen zum Fliegenfischen vorzufinden. Östlich des Riffes war das Wasser ziemlich ruhig, dort konnte ich zwar meine Fliege gut werfen, hatte aber nicht das Gefühl, als würden sich dort Fische rumtreiben. Gegen 10.30 Uhr beobachteten wir aus der Ferne, wie ein Kollege auf dem Riff eine schöne Forelle "long-line releaste", ansonsten sahen wir keine Fische und hörten auch von den anderen Anglern nicht viel. Gegen Mittag kamen immer mehr Angler, die größtenteils gleich bis hinter das Riff liefen.
Da wir dazu zu faul waren und man bei dem Andrang vermutlich bis fast nach Hohwacht hätte laufen müssen |uhoh:, um eine freie Stelle abzukriegen, wir aber im ruhigen Wasser der Bucht kein gutes Gefühl hatten, machten wir uns auf den Weg nach Westermakelsdorf. Dort schob eine ordentliche Welle auf den Strand, aber das Wasser war kaum eingetrübt und die Welle allemal fischbar.
Am Huk von Westermakelsdorf trafen wir nur einen weiteren Angler, einen Einheimischen, der berichtete er habe eine kleinere Mefo releast, vorher in Flügge habe er mehrere gehabt, aber die Brandung sei dann zu stark geworden.
Leider hatten wir den ganzen Tag nicht die geringsten Fischkontakte, aber wenigsten haben wir es mal wieder versucht.
Mein Freund Rudi sagte zum Schluß: "O.K., es ist unentschieden. Die Fische haben uns auch nicht gekriegt." 

P.S.: Stimmt es eigentlich, dass Angler, die Aufkleber vom *HSV* am Auto haben, nur auf *Absteiger* fischen ?   |kopfkrat

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolg- und fischreiches Jahr 2007!

Gruß, Martin


----------



## sambadrom (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

moin,
war gestern mit meinem alten mal für knapp 4 stunden auf alsen am fischen, genaugenommen bei vesterhage auf alsen. wir fischten mit blinker und fliege. leider ging absolut nichts. auch die bestimmt 10 anderen angler hatten allesamt nichts. naja, kommen auch bessere tage.


----------



## Christian D (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Naja Martin, bekommst schon noch deine Fische. Nur wenns in diesem Jahr noch klappen sollte, dann musst du sein Studium mal etwas mehr schleifen lassen......|supergri 

War heut auch nochmal draußen aber nix.......
Habe es aber geschafft, meine Blackstar Titanium zu zerlegen. Direkt am Zapfen beim Wurf gebrochen.Ein herrliches Geräusch ist das! Bin sofort zu Fishermans Partner gefahren. Er hatte noch ne Blackstar da. Konnte sofort ne Neue mitnehmen. Super Service!#6 

Ansonsten habe ich in den letzten Tagen viel gefischt, aber auch andere Aktive haben nix bekommen. Ein zwei Aussteiger konnte ich beobachten.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Christian D schrieb:


> Naja Martin, bekommst schon noch deine Fische. Nur wenns in diesem Jahr noch klappen sollte, dann musst du sein Studium mal etwas mehr schleifen lassen......|supergri
> 
> War heut auch nochmal draußen aber nix.......
> Habe es aber geschafft, meine Blackstar Titanium zu zerlegen. Direkt am Zapfen beim Wurf gebrochen.Ein herrliches Geräusch ist das! Bin sofort zu Fishermans Partner gefahren. Er hatte noch ne Blackstar da. Konnte sofort ne Neue mitnehmen. Super Service!#6
> ...


 
Moin Moin, 
so soll es doch sein oder nicht??
ich habe noch ein bissel mit dir geschnackt bevor du wieder ans Wasser bist.
Hätte dir bei dem Angagement den Fisch echt gegönnt..

Naja, bleib am Ball.

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## RalfAlbers (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Eine echte (Nicht-) Fangmeldung*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Da wir dazu zu faul waren und man bei dem Andrang vermutlich bis fast nach Hohwacht hätte laufen müssen |uhoh:, um eine freie Stelle abzukriegen, wir aber im ruhigen Wasser der Bucht kein gutes Gefühl hatten, machten wir uns auf den Weg nach Westermakelsdorf. Dort schob eine ordentliche Welle auf den Strand, aber das Wasser war kaum eingetrübt und die Welle allemal fischbar.



In Dazendorf war ich alleine.....

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Fastroller (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



> Mein Freund Rudi sagte zum Schluß: "O.K., es ist unentschieden. Die Fische haben uns auch nicht gekriegt."
> 
> P.S.: Stimmt es eigentlich, dass Angler, die Aufkleber vom HSV am Auto haben, nur auf Absteiger fischen ? [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Thorbi (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Habe schon so einige Absteiger gefangen dieses Jahr, vielleicht sollte ich dann mal den Verein wechseln |kopfkrat 

Gruß Thorbi :vik:


----------



## Freelander (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Hallo!

War gestern in WH.Außer einen 61er Dorsch(leider voll mit Laich)und einen Anfasser nichts gehabt.
Habe auch nicht gehört das irgendetwas anderes am Strand rausgekommen ist.
Es scheinen aber die Dorsche in den letzten Tagen vermehrt gefangen worden zu sein.
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Christian D (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Zwar gestern keine Große, aber endlich mal wieder auf Fliege: 

http://img385.*ih.us/img385/8494/01040012neuxl2.th.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



Christian D schrieb:


> Zwar gestern keine Große, aber endlich mal wieder auf Fliege:
> 
> http://img385.*ih.us/img385/8494/01040012neuxl2.th.jpg


 
Petri mein lieber,
drücke dir die daumen das du mit der Spinne auch noch ne richtig fette erwischt 

grüße

mirco


----------



## BennyO (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Schöner Fisch
Acuh wenn er nicht so risieg ist. Nächstes Jahr versuche ich auch mal mein glück mit den Mefos. Passende Ausrüstung habe ich schon. Werde dann mal hoffen das es mir gelingt die ein oder andere Meerforelle im Jahr 2007 zu verhaften.


Gruß Benny


----------



## totte (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Hallo zusammen.

Bin seit heute neu in diesem Forum und möchte nur schnell hallo sagen. Verfolge eure Berichte schon seit einigen Wochen, einiges davon ist hilfreich, anderes weniger.
Trotz leider eher unregelmäßigen Versuchen meine erste Mefo zu landen, ist es mir in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht gelungen.:v 
Im nächsten Jahr gehe ich hoffentlich nicht wieder ohne Silber nach Hause. Dennoch, das Fieber geweckt. |krank: 
Guten Rutsch
:vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



totte schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Bin seit heute neu in diesem Forum und möchte nur schnell hallo sagen. Verfolge eure Berichte schon seit einigen Wochen, einiges davon ist hilfreich, anderes weniger.
> Trotz leider eher unregelmäßigen Versuchen meine erste Mefo zu landen, ist es mir in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht gelungen.:v
> ...


 
auch wenn das |offtopic ist, habe dieses Jahr über 120 Std in der ostsee gestanden ohne einen EINZIGEN KONTAKT...
so ist das halt, ein jahr läuft es gut und dann können auch mal zwei jahre ohne fisch kommen...
Aber DAS ist ja der reiz, wenn du gar nicht mehr dran glaubst, KALLT es plötzlich in der rute 

hoffe auch das das kommende jahr ein wenig mehr silber für mich bereit hält.
allen lesern noch schnell nen guten rutsch, denn wenn schon |offtopic dann RICHTIG...

Grüße

mirco


----------



## Watfischer84 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

Moin Mirco alte Socke.



> Aber DAS ist ja der reiz, wenn du gar nicht mehr dran glaubst, KALLT es plötzlich in der rute


 
Du sagst es.

Frohes neues an alle.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*

@ totte #h 

Na dann mal ein herzliches  |welcome:   hier im Anglerboard! #6 

Und das mit den Silberschätzen der Ostsee klappt auch schon noch. #6 

Üben, üben, üben und fleißig Info`s sammeln!!! #h


----------



## Malte (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2006*



totte schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Bin seit heute neu in diesem Forum und möchte nur schnell hallo sagen. Verfolge eure Berichte schon seit einigen Wochen, einiges davon ist hilfreich, anderes weniger.
> Trotz leider eher unregelmäßigen Versuchen meine erste Mefo zu landen, ist es mir in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht gelungen.:v
> ...



Tja, ich war auch jahrelang erfolgsloser Urlaubsangler, doch vor fast 4 Jahren auf Fünen...bam... da stieg ne 45er ein und 10min später ne 78er(zu sehen links)!
Und seitdem hab ich den Bann gebrochen!


Die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, der erste Fisch kommt bestimmt!

MfG und guten Rutsch
Malte


----------

